# Schoolboy question - conflicting information



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All

Please accept my apologies if this question had been raised a hundred times before. This is my first first time.

I'm doing as much homework as I can before my Cherub rocks up next week and I get myself a grinder. But I have come across different people saying different things as regards timing extraction.

Some I have seen time their 23-25 second extraction from the point of starting the pump running. Others start their timing at the appearance of the first liquid flowing from the PF.

I'd like to do this right and dial in my grinder with as little wastage as possible, but we could be looking at quite a difference in extraction using one method over the other.

I recognise I will also need to be guided by my taste buds too, but a quick steer in the right direction from you guys would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I think most using pump machines time from when the pump is first turned on.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

Go from when you switch the pump on

Get some jewelery scales weight you dose in and the liquid out. Try a ratio of 1.6 in to out. Then be guided by taste.

You will waste coffee , don't worry, dont stress about it

Helps if you have a bulk of the same beans as different beans and blends needs different grinds.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks chaps.

Just need the kit now and my journey will begin.... (and the sweary words too, no doubt!)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well the Sage shot timer starts to run from the moment you hit the go button,and I always used to time that way on my classic.


----------

